# City Living Mamas



## accountclosed15 (May 16, 2011)

I was born and raised in the county. I am very fortunate, now, to live in the heart of San Antonio, Texas and have access to the country at my back door. But I so do love living in the city. I like the action, the people, the variety and the fun. I love my little apartment and the beautiful building it is in. Any other city loving Mama's who would like to start a tribe? Let me know and thanks.


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

I've lived in the city for the past five years and am ready to run off to be a country mouse! I love all the stuff going on and night life when it was just me but now that I have kids I want to end up somewhere they can't get into trouble and what not...


----------

